# VST Live Signal Processing questions?



## Deepcut (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello,

(move to gear and equipment?)

Was wondering if anyone here uses a computer and a VST host to process there Bass/guitar signal realtime, then send to FOH (you can do it with phones now can't you?)

Is it reliable? 

Could you use a Mini Desktop to do this Id imagine you would need a good sound card yes and be running SSD?

It's not something I have ever looked at so I don't know much about it, but if you can why would you even bother spending big $$$$ on outboard rack gear/pedals when you can do this would seem silly the only issue I see reliability maybe?


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 19, 2015)

You would need a stable laptop with an SSD that can handle it and a 2 in 2 XLR out miniumum interface. Don't use your headphone out, that's asking for trouble with bleed, noise and broken connections.

Generally it's best to "overbuild" for what you actually need to ensure reliability. If one thing going out can stop your entire show you need to be sure you have a contingency ie load everything necessary onto a spare laptop, have a spare computer to interface cable and a backup interface if possible.

If I was doing this I'd build a rig inside a pelican case for it so the laptop isn't handled uncased at a show, accidents will always happen.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Jul 19, 2015)

RECEPTOR Overview and Configurations | Software Sampler, VST Instruments, Host & Plugins  Muse Research

Dedicated x86-based hardware platform for doing just what you're talking about without the headaches of a traditional OS a la Windows.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2015)

Mo Jiggity said:


> RECEPTOR Overview and Configurations | Software Sampler, VST Instruments, Host & Plugins  Muse Research
> 
> Dedicated x86-based hardware platform for doing just what you're talking about without the headaches of a traditional OS a la Windows.



Those are designed for use in large, professional studios. 

Besides, with prices starting at $1700 (with a conventional HDD), you could buy multiple laptops to run what the OP was considering.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 20, 2015)

honestly something like a zoom TAC-2 with a stereo DI would probably suffice and run under $500 for as far as your interface needs are. Converting 1/4" to XLR with a DI rather than using XLR outs on the interface could be preferable as you'd have the ability to lift the ground on your output signal and you'd be plugging in to a sturdier connection. And you probably won't need to shell out as much cash on an interface too.


----------



## Deepcut (Jul 20, 2015)

All good Information, The receptor is what I would buy if I was well "pro"

What about Specs of the Pc it's self? 

For around $550 I can build a mini-itx cased with With SSD 16 gigs of Ram and an Intel I3

Would That be enough, or is it plenty?
I would prefer this over a laptop it can be done cheaper again.


----------



## Deepcut (Jul 28, 2015)

Bump, min specs for a pc? (Previous post)


----------



## jvms (Jul 30, 2015)

A stupid question regarding VSTs live: Do I need XLR outs to send my VSTs into the mixer or are the Scarlett's 1/4 outs enough?


----------



## coffeeflush (Jul 30, 2015)

The 1/4's are enough


----------



## ACE IT UP (Jul 30, 2015)

You have all the right ideas. Here's how we do it. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...d/294223-rig-rundown-band-rack-continued.html


----------



## Deepcut (Jul 31, 2015)

Allright so on my home pc I plugged a mic into a scarlett 2i2 usb interface, then from sonar I routed the signal in and through my vst's then back out through the line out on the scarlett interface But I am getting probably half a second delay, is this how you supposed to set it up? 

Whats causing the delay?


----------



## ACE IT UP (Aug 8, 2015)

Deepcut said:


> Allright so on my home pc I plugged a mic into a scarlett 2i2 usb interface, then from sonar I routed the signal in and through my vst's then back out through the line out on the scarlett interface But I am getting probably half a second delay, is this how you supposed to set it up?
> 
> Whats causing the delay?



There's many factors going into it. What's your computers processing power? What DAW are you using? The Scarlett is good but not the best for latency. Look into the new Clarett series by Focusrite.


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 9, 2015)

Deepcut said:


> It's not something I have ever looked at so I don't know much about it, but if you can why would you even bother spending big $$$$ on outboard rack gear/pedals when you can do this would seem silly the only issue I see reliability maybe?



If you want things to work properly and sound good consistently, spending big 
$$$$ is part of the deal. 



Mo Jiggity said:


> RECEPTOR Overview and Configurations | Software Sampler, VST Instruments, Host & Plugins  Muse Research
> 
> Dedicated x86-based hardware platform for doing just what you're talking about without the headaches of a traditional OS a la Windows.



These look cool and I don't even like plugins! 




MaxOfMetal said:


> Those are designed for use in large, professional studios.
> 
> Besides, with prices starting at $1700 (with a conventional HDD), you could buy multiple laptops to run what the OP was considering.



Yes, but I would feel more comfortable using a single overbuilt studio beast than multiple laptops and a phone to get my guitar tone.


----------



## Deepcut (Aug 10, 2015)

ACE IT UP said:


> There's many factors going into it. What's your computers processing power? What DAW are you using? The Scarlett is good but not the best for latency. Look into the new Clarett series by Focusrite.



core I7 2.80 ghz 
12gigs of ram

just ran this vst host 
VSTHost

I also used sonar x1 no difference really.

switched usb interface to roland tricapture no difference


----------



## Mvotre (Aug 14, 2015)

LiveProfessor |

I'm using this one (free version) for my home setup, and works really nice. VST Host seens to be in a frozen state.


----------

